# Best 6wt line for BVK



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

user on here 'caucasian sensation' swears by his SA redfish taper. My favorite is the wulff bermuda lines with the shorts taper.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> user on here 'caucasian sensation' swears by his SA redfish taper. My favorite is the wulff bermuda lines with the shorts taper.


Another person told me to look into wulff fly lines. I've never heard anything about them. Do a lot of people use them?


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

x2 on the Wulff products. I have changed over all my reels with the Ambush lines by Wulff. Never been more satisfied!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> x2 on the Wulff products. I have changed over all my reels with the Ambush lines by Wulff. Never been more satisfied!


Is the ambush line good for saltwater? I will be doing mostly redfish and trout fishing with this set up.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > x2 on the Wulff products. I have changed over all my reels with the Ambush lines by Wulff. Never been more satisfied!
> 
> 
> Is the ambush line good for saltwater? I will be doing mostly redfish and trout fishing with this set up.


The ambush line is NOT saltwater. The 'bermuda shorts' is the 'short taper' version made for saltwater.

Wulff makes two saltwater line tapers in the 'triangle taper' series. 30' and 20'. One is for long casts with more falses casts, the shorter one is for quicker shorter casts and closer fish.

It's confusing but they rock.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> > > x2 on the Wulff products. I have changed over all my reels with the Ambush lines by Wulff. Never been more satisfied!
> >
> >
> > Is the ambush line good for saltwater? I will be doing mostly redfish and trout fishing with this set up.
> ...


I was looking at this line http://royalwulff.com/products/bermuda-short/ but see that they do not offer it in a 6wt. Do you think bvk wil be able to handle the 7wt line? I do not see another line with only a 20' head. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You should be fine using the 7wt line on the 6..the rod will just load a little slower 'technically' depending on its action. I have never used a BVK so I dont know how it performs.

I have wulff regular 30' taper on my 6wt and it's fine.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> You should be fine using the 7wt line on the 6..the rod will just load a little slower 'technically' depending on its action. I have never used a BVK so I dont know how it performs.
> 
> I have wulff regular 30' taper on my 6wt and it's fine.


Okay I guess it is time to start saving/ put my old fly lines up for sale to get money to try some new line. Thanks for all the help Mattyvac. If anyone has any experience with the 6wt BVK that could tell me what line they're throwing that would be awesome. Thanks for the advice.

Webb


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

I thin the biggest question would be what sort of flies are you throwing and how far are you planning on having to cast on average? Then it will be a lot easier to make a good line selection.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> I thin the biggest question would be what sort of flies are you throwing and how far are you planning on having to cast on average?  Then it will be a lot easier to make a good line selection.


I throw small crabs and baitfish patterns in either size 2 or 4 about 90% of the time. I scale down all my flies that I normally throw on my 9wt cause I know my 6wt can't handle the weight of the fly. The average cast I need to make is probably around 40 feet but might need to reach 50 if the fish are being shy.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I have BTT's on my 6wt GLX, 7wt BVK and 12Wt XI2. (I have an airflow on my 12wt bvk that I like alot.) I've underlined my 6 & 7. Perfectly happy with both. 6Wt is mostly large bass bugs on 3/0 stinger hooks - so big stuff.

For me, the big thing on being happy with the BVK rod is recognizing how soft the tip is and how long it takes that rod to load. slow down - be happy.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> I have BTT's on my 6wt GLX, 7wt BVK and 12Wt XI2. (I have an airflow on my 12wt bvk that I like alot.) I've underlined my 6 & 7.  Perfectly happy with both.  6Wt is mostly large bass bugs on 3/0 stinger hooks - so big stuff.
> 
> For me, the big thing on being happy with the BVK rod is recognizing how soft the tip is and how long it takes that rod to load.  slow down - be happy.


Okay. I sold my 6wt line so I'm not in the market. I'll tell myself to slow down a bit and see how that works.


----------



## caleb_CAG (Feb 23, 2013)

Love the outbound short lines on all my BVK's.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I throw a RIO redish 6wt on my Sage Xi3. It works very well for ME. Fact is the only way to get the best line for your use is to get one and cast it on your setup. What casts well for me or anybody else may or may not be relevant to you. The only true information you can get from other casters is information on the quality of the line. How long it lasts, how the end loops hold up, etc. Casting is too angler and situation specific.

Besides its way more fun to try different combinations of rods/lines/flies. It goes like this: Honey I have to hit the water again tomorrow. Joe is bringing his XYZ for me to try so I can make sure I get the best XYZ for our money.

This equates to more fishing and THAT my friends is what its all about!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Just to give you guys an update. I was on my way home from college and stopped at my local tackle shop and ended up buying SA redfish taper. I got home and its exactly what I'm looking for. I like the way it casts with my BVK. Thanks for all the help guys. Support your local shops!

Webb


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been using the Wulff Ambush line in the saltwater as well in the freshwater too. No complaints on either waters. Have had them on my reels for around 6 months now. The Bermuda Short is designed more for the saltwater tropical waters for heat reasons, not sure how it holds up in the winter time waters.


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

Airflo Ridgeline Bonefish/Redfish.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Just to give you guys an update. I was on my way home from college and stopped at my local tackle shop and ended up buying SA redfish taper.  I got home and its exactly what I'm looking for.  I like the way it casts with my BVK.  Thanks for all the help guys.  Support your local shops!
> 
> Webb


Did you get the warm water or cold water line?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

[/quote]

Did you get the warm water or cold water line?
[/quote]

I got the warm water line.


----------

